# 97 F350 Psd E4od Overheating



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

97 F350 E4OD OVERHEATS WHEN PLOWING OD LIGHT BLINKS WHEN HOT? INSTALLED SPIN ON FILTER AND 28000 GVW COOLER TO NO AVAIL ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## bgrover (Jan 29, 2002)

I hate to say it but you might need to have someone tear into it.

On Christmas day I broke mine (95 F250 460cid) and had the same OD lite blink along with a trail of fluid. When the technician checked it out he found that I had broken the fluid pump and almost burnt out the front clutch pack. I ended up having the whole tranny rebuilt.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

trany did not shift into drive when hot after it cooled it's ok? no leaks shifts fine no noises. problems only when plowing? i can smell the trany ! and when the light blinks it shifts 1,2,than goes into a neutral at 30 mph once it cools drive returns?:waving:


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds like you are due for a rebuild, heat is a killer on trans. At least change the fluid, it might help some, but you are going to need some overhaul done.

John


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We have had to rebuild 3 A40d out of our Powerstrokes. Heres a way to improve them, first on rebuild have them install Sonnex valves, they are located in Vermont and are a MUST UPGRADE from OEM. Second get a shif kit and a Banks Transcommond and your on your way! We plow, sand and haul heavy equipment and have learned the hard way$$$$$$ take your O/D and get the upgrade kit that reverses it so on start up your O/D is OFF!!!!


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

thanks for the info i'll look into all of the info do you run anny additional coolers?


----------



## bgrover (Jan 29, 2002)

In addition to what landscaper3, when mine was rebuilt they upgraded the torque converter and planitary gear set. The stock gears are a 3 spur alumninum set. They put a 6 spur steel set in mine. This is a known weakness and is supposedly even on Ford's list of upgrades.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

thanks for the info i'll look into all of the info and do you run anny additional coolers?


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Anyone know where i can get a picture, blowup, or diagram of an e4od.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

earnie2 

Sorry too say also you probably do need a rebuild. Same thing happen to me last year with my 97 350 psd auto. Getting it beef up is a great idea! Next time this happens to me I'm looking into getting a new bulletproof tranny, cost more but it makes more sense.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

Can you tell me where I can find Sonnex valves? I did a search on line but I could not find anything. Is a Banks Transcommond a shift kit? Do you know where I can find one? Do you run any coolers on your truck?:waving:


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I use a bunch of sonnax stuff,they have al ot of good fixes for common trans problems. Here is the site. http://www.transmissionspecialty.com/


----------



## mjk039 (Feb 22, 2003)

*picture of e4od trans*

You should be able to go to the Ford Dealer or call and they can fax or you can pick it up.


----------



## bobcatman (Dec 9, 2002)

I had my E4OD puking fluid on my 94' F-350 while stacking wet snow. I replaced the small stock trans cooler with an aprx 9"x20" cooler and changed the fluid. That worked for me. The other thing I will add to the truck in the spring is a B&M cast aluminum trans pan. The aluminum pan has cooling fins on outside, holds extra 3 quart capacity and has a drainplug The pan is also about 1/2" thick so adds rigidity to the box. They are available from JC Whitney and Summit Racing. I had one of these pans on a weak AOD in an F-150 and I think it made a difference because I was not able to kill it in 4 years of hard plowing


----------

